

Finding Your Next 'Eureka" Moment - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704576204574531552216388962.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_smallbusiness

======
chris100
_Greg Swartz, director of innovation at the golf company Ping, says he has
come up with 36 ideas for better tees and loftier drives by looking at the
stars_

Isn't that everyone's dream job? Director of innovation... looking at the
stars... love it.

------
khafra
> _He says it's as if he can almost feel the rush of gamma rays that are said
> to emanate from the right hemisphere when an idea is born._

Inspiration angry! Inspiration smash puny humans!

...perhaps he meant "gamma _waves_ "

